# you don't care about how I feel



## adventrue

Bu inglizce cümlei türkçe'ye çevirmek istiyorum. "you don't care about how I feel". Onu nasil demek, gerçekten hiç bir fikrim yok. Öyle denebilirim: "Sen benim nasil hissediğimi boş versin", ama o çok yanlış olduğu biliyorum o yüzden siz'den yardim bekliyorum.
Ilerden teşekür ederim.


----------



## Revontuli

Merhaba,

You don't care about how I feel= Benim nasıl hissettiğim senin umurunda değil.

care about sth=umurunda olmak

By the way, I see you've used "İlerden teşekkür ederim". I assume you translated "in advance" as "ilerden"?


----------



## adventrue

Thanks. Yes, please what is the correct Turkish to say "Thanks in advance"?


----------



## Revontuli

You're welcome.

It means "Şimdiden(meaning prior to your answer/help etc) teşekkürler"

Revontuli


----------



## macrotis

> Bu İngilizce cümleyi Türkçeye çevirmek istiyorum. "you don't care about how I feel". Onu nasıl yapabilirim, gerçekten hiç bir fikrim yok. Şöyle diyebilirim: "Sen benim nasıl hissettiğime boş verirsin", ama bunun çok yanlış olduğu biliyorum. O yüzden sizden yardım bekliyorum.
> Şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


Please note: 

Türkçeye, not *Türkçe'ye
Sizden, not *siz'den


----------



## adventrue

Thanks. Shouldn't it be "bunun çok yanlış olduğunu biliyorum." ?


----------



## macrotis

You're right. I missed it.


----------

